# Hot Tub Expert



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,

Is there anyone out there who is knowledgable about hot tubs or has had dealings with someone who is and they come recommended; in particular, the Dimension One Spa, Triad II model ?

Many thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Try homefix Cyprus don't have there number but I no they deal with everything including hot tubs pools etc


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

lyndamarcx said:


> Try homefix Cyprus don't have there number but I no they deal with everything including hot tubs pools etc


Thanks, I'll get in touch with them.


----------

